# Reilly Chooses Running Mate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*St. Fleur Selection Dovetails With Campaign Theme*

*BOSTON -- *Democratic gubernatorial candidate Tom Reilly chose state Rep. Marie St. Fleur to be his running mate on Monday, said a top campaign official with personal knowledge of the decision.

St. Fleur is a Boston Democrat who is the state's first Haitian-born lawmaker. Her selection dovetails with a theme Reilly has been pounding on the campaign trail: that he connects with average voters because of his background as the son of Irish immigrants.

A graduate of the University of Massachusetts at Amherst with a law degree from Boston College, St. Fleur, 43, was first elected to the Legislature in 1999 and now serves as vice chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee.

The decision follows a weekend of activity in which Reilly first appeared poised to run with millionaire businessman Chris Gabrieli. Negotiations, however, broke down Sunday, even as Reilly's aides prepared a news conference to announce the decision.

The campaign team was to be formally announced on Tuesday, the campaign official told the AP.

On Monday, Reilly turned to St. Fleur, who only last week was quoted as saying she would not run because she had already committed to Deborah Goldberg, a former Brookline selectwoman who has already announced her candidacy for lieutenant governor.

Three others are running for the No. 2 spot as well, including Worcester Mayor Tim Murray, who lambasted Reilly last week when word of the Gabrieli negotiations leaked. Murray complained that the attorney general was reneging on a commitment to let the lieutenant governor's race sort itself out, without intervention by one of the gubernatorial candidates.

Reilly is vying for the Democratic nomination with former Clinton administration official Deval Patrick. Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey is seeking the Republican nomination to succeed Gov. Mitt Romney, who announced recently that he would not seek a second term.

In Massachusetts, candidates for governor and lieutenant governor run separately through the state primary in September. The winning Democrats and Republicans are then paired on the November ballot. In 1990, though, William F. Weld began a string of Republican victories by announcing he was teaming up with then-state Sen. Paul Cellucci.

By running as a ticket, the two bolstered each others' weaknesses and allowed their campaigns to husband resources by combining operations.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeahhhhh....no thanks to that bunch of liberal civil right hippies.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

BOSTON (AP) -- Attorney General Tom Reilly's unofficial running mate reportedly owes thousands of dollars in delinquent taxes and student loans.

The Boston Globe reports that state representative Marie St. Fleur of Boston and her husband have incurred three delinquent tax debts over the last four years, including a $12,711 federal tax lien last April.

Reilly -- who is running for governor -- and St. Fleur -- who is running for lieutenant governor -- are teaming up for the Democratic primary campaign.

St. Fleur tells the Globe she is paying off the tax debt by making $500 monthly payments. She also admits to owing about $40,000 in federally-backed student loans. She graduated from Boston College Law School in 1987.

St. Fleur calls the debts "embarrassing."

Reilly told the newspaper that he did not make detailed inquiries about St. Fleur's financial problems when he asked her to be his running mate earlier this week.

Some how I am not surprised by this. 

Work hard, earn a decent wage and give it all away to some lazy socialist who won't pay her taxes, student loans ect. Please remember this when you vote. Maybe It will be my child or yours that doesn't get a student loan because this liberal socialist owes $40,000 on her loans and thinks she doesn't need to pay them back.


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

How can I get free loan and free job with no show and free housing and free medical oooh oooh yes I see I vote for themm thkyou.............. I need free schooling twos


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

The Democratic Party just destroyed any chance they had for the gubernatorial slot. Unbelievable.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Reilly's hand-picked running mate acknowledges tax, loan problems*
By *Associated Press*
Wednesday, February 1, 2006 - Updated: 03:22 PM EST

*B*OSTON - Marie St. Fleur, the state representative hand-picked by gubernatorial candidate Tom Reilly as his running mate, has acknowledged having delinquent tax debts in three of the last four years and that she owes $40,000 in late, federally backed student loans. 
In addition, the federal government placed a tax lien of $12,711 last April against St. Fleur and her husband, an accountant, according to state and federal records. 
St. Fleur also cannot renew her driver's license because she failed to pay the City of Boston motor vehicle excise taxes last year, according to Registry of Motor Vehicle records reviewed by The Associated Press. 
The tax disclosures, first reported Wednesday by The Boston Globe, come as Reilly, the attorney general, tries to boost his campaign by teaming up with St. Fleur. 
While the two will run separately for governor and lieutenant governor through the September primary, Reilly said they would team up on the Democratic party ticket for the general election in November, if they make it that far. 
Campaign spokesman Corey Welford said St. Fleur told Reilly she had financial problems when they met over the weekend to discuss running in tandem, but the attorney general did not know the full scope before making his announcement on Tuesday. The revelation underscored the hasty nature of Reilly's selection of St. Fleur, to whom he turned on the advice of Mayor Thomas Menino and former Suffolk District Attorney Ralph Martin, a longtime friend. 
Reilly selected the Dorchester Democrat as his partner on Sunday evening, just hours after talks broke down with Chris Gabrieli, a millionaire businessman with whom he had held repeated negotiations in prior days. 
During a news conference Tuesday announcing his choice of St. Fleur, Reilly acknowledged that the two disagreed on tax policy. Reilly, like Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, a potential Republican opponent in the fall, favors rolling back the state's income tax rate from 5.3 percent to 5 percent. St. Fleur, a member of the tax-setting House Ways and Means Committee, favors keeping the rate at its current level. 
"In terms of the tax policy of this state, the governor of this state will set the tax policy of the state and we talked about it and she will support me in that effort and counsel me and advise me as we go through this in terms of how she sees it and we'll make very good decisions throughout," Reilly said as St. Fleur stood beside him. 
Reilly and St. Fleur also joked about her finances, with the attorney general boasting that the ticket would have fewer campaign dollars than their Republican counterparts, but "we have people." 
St. Fleur said others might say, "Boy, she doesn't have a dime, privately, personally or careerwise." 
She said: "That has never been my motivation, and that is not why I stand here today, and that is not why I'm about to put my family through the hardest public scrutiny they've ever been in their lives. But if you believe in something, you can't stand on the sidelines and let somebody do it for you. You better take that risk - if you really believe it - so that tomorrow you're not kicking yourself and saying, 'If only I could, if only I did."' 
In a statement released by his office last April, when the attorney general announced the prosecution of two men accused of avoiding state income taxes, Reilly said: "Every citizen who enjoys all that this state has to offer is obligated to pay taxes. My office will continue to investigate and prosecute those who choose to avoid the law and their responsibilities to pay taxes." 
Last month, in one of his first acts as a candidate, Reilly released his own income tax returns for the past three years and called on his rivals to do the same. Had St. Fleur followed that demand, it would have covered the IRS returns for the year in which she and her husband now face the federal lien. 
"People deserve a wide range of information when choosing their next governor. Most of the focus will, and should be on our positions, our visions, our experience and the fights weve taken on," Reilly said in a statement at the time. "People also deserve to know how we earn a living, where our money comes from and what financial interests we have. I hope the other candidates for governor will join me in releasing this information." 
In an interview with the Globe, St. Fleur said she and her husband, Jean B. Lature, incurred the federal tax obligation because he did not have sufficient payroll taxes withheld from his paychecks in 2003. 
St. Fleur said she paid down the $12,711 lien to about $8,000 by making $500 monthly payments since last spring. Later, though, a campaign spokesman told the newspaper that St. Fleur had only made one $500 payment last May, and that the outstanding balance was still more than $12,000. 
In addition, the Globe reported, the City of Boston twice filed liens against a house the couple own on Hartford Street in Dorchester. The first lien was lifted in 2002, after St. Fleur made tax payments totaling $2,249; the second was removed in 2003 after payments totaling $4,948. 
St. Fleur graduated from the University of Massachusetts-Amherst and Boston College Law School. Afterwards, she worked for Reilly both in the Middlesex District Attorney's office and the state Attorney General's office. 
In 1999, she became a member of the Legislature in a special election. 
St. Fleur told the Globe she has long struggled with financial problems and her law school debt was one obligation she set aside. Starting about three years ago, St. Fleur began making monthly payments of $100, a campaign spokesman said, increasing them to $300 about six months ago.

...Also discussed on the greater-Boston morning talk shows was how St. Fleur was sued by Keyspan, for an overdue gas bill upwards of $2,000. What a prime candidate for Lieutenant Governor... Apparently her husband is an accountant!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

No wonder criminals roam free in our state. The AG can't even keep one off his ticket.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

5:18 pm 2.01.06

St Fleur just pulled the plug...thank God.

Anyway, I don't know how anybody in their right mind didn't view Rielly's choice of a black female as complete PANDERING to women and minorities. Because obviously her credentials and personal background are QUESTIONABLE.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

SinePari said:


> 5:18 pm 2.01.06
> 
> St Fleur just pulled the plug...thank God.


Damm I kinda thought she was the perfect choice for Reilly. Regardless I will not vote for any demorat for governer.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tom Reilly is a pathetic joke. Where's Ted Kennedy when we need him?
OOPS! get me the next available tow for this upside down car. Body? what Body? the bitch is already dead. Drown Bitch Drown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Reilly should invest in some Kevlar-lined shoes, for as many times as he shoots himself in the foot.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

How long will it be before Rep. St. Fleur claims that she is the victim in all of this. "It's not her fault she didn't pay her taxes. It's not her fault she didn't pay her student loans.....blah blah blah."

This sounds strikingly similar to Rep. Dianne Wilkerson from Boston, who didn't pay her taxes for years. She, however, actually got nailed and did time at a halfway house in Boston. I am not sure but I think she also tried to lie and make up excuses about racist threats being made against her and her family and that is the reason she didn't pay taxes. The threats later turned out to be false.

Anyway, this is just another case of the Hypocratic....er Democratic party going by the old addage "Do as I say, not as I do". We can raise your taxes and not pay them but we don't have to pay ours. It makes me sick........


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't want a governor, or any politician who represents the "common man". I want someone who rose from the ashes and became a financial success story.

I mean, if a person cannot manage their _*own*_ personal finances, how can we expect them to manage the money _*that I give them*, _and manage the government like a well-run business?


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Didnt St fleurs husband just get picked up for trying to paying a under cover female cop for a bj. I'm tellen ya its Gabrieli or Healy in this one. Remember though Healy wants our pensions to turn into 401 k's. Alot of good that does your family if your killed in the line of duty. Oh and she bought a state police indorsement for 19 %. Hey I dont blame them just remember the articles about when the state police were going to put up bill boards because that admin would not negotiate with them. I believe they backed Healy and Romney in that election to. She may not be so kind the next time .They screwed over everyone else that backed them in that election. I just go with the least libral Dem thats all in this one. Riley's out and Patrick is way to liberal and has shown nothing to me. I mean even Riley is running on some ideas. Healy also has ideas, but Patrick hmmm I dont see nothing there.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Pluss Duval Patrick sounds like Big Bird when he talks.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

No matter what way you look at it you are going to have to pick the lesser of two evils. This might sound crazy but does anyone know of a THIRD PARTY candidate that is running. I am sick and tired of having to choose between an anti union Republican who is morally conservative and a pro-union Democrat who doesnt believe in morals.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We could always do a write in, any suggustions ?? Mabe Gil??


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

gooday said:


> Hey Didnt St fleurs husband just get picked up for trying to paying a under cover female cop for a bj. I'm tellen ya its Gabrieli or Healy in this one. Remember though Healy wants our pensions to turn into 401 k's.


No, Police and Firefighters are exempt.

And Gabrieli is a cop hater that wants to get rid of the Quinn Bill.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

S*rew Gabrielli and his stupid ass commercials with his little kids.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

How did you get that info, Gabrieli does not want to get rid of the Quinn bill But Riley did. You work for the state police dont you, did you or did you guys not want to put up a bill board because they would not negotiate. Then all the sudden shes running there is an endosement and 19% pay raise,well the rest of us got crap. You know your girl Healey cant beat Gabs,basicly said so in the herald today. Gabrieli wants to improve public safety and will defenetly give very fair raises to public safety. I used to think you might know what your talking about to a point bbelichick, but you are talking out of school and making things up. Everything I posted was fact. 

Another thing I read today in the paper was about How Patrick wants to give tuitions to illegal aliens tax free why we pay. Gabrieli wants to make College tuitions and student loans tax deductable. That wont due illegals any good because they dont file taxes. Dont you have to have a degree for the quinn bill. Healy is against unions and Hates cops unless she buys the backing.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

gooday said:


> How did you get that info, Gabrieli does not want to get rid of the Quinn bill But Riley did. You work for the state police dont you, did you or did you guys not want to put up a bill board because they would not negotiate. Then all the sudden shes running there is an endosement and 19% pay raise,well the rest of us got crap. You know your girl Healey cant beat Gabs,basicly said so in the herald today. Gabrieli wants to improve public safety and will defenetly give very fair raises to public safety. I used to think you might know what your talking about to a point bbelichick, but you are talking out of school and making things up. Everything I posted was fact.
> 
> Another thing I read today in the paper was about How Patrick wants to give tuitions to illegal aliens tax free why we pay. Gabrieli wants to make College tuitions and student loans tax deductable. That wont due illegals any good because they dont file taxes. Dont you have to have a degree for the quinn bill. Healy is against unions and Hates cops unless she buys the backing.


You believe everything in the Herald? Why vote then? Just let the media vote for you. Who cares which candidate SPAM endorses? Doesn't mean all the members vote in line with them. SPAM also backed Glodis for Sheriff, jeez that was a good move.

The last two administrations have been very supportive of the MSP, with raises, vehicles and new recruit classes. But there have been decades of non-support, just like any city with a mayor who doesn't help the PD at all.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

gooday said:


> How did you get that info, Gabrieli does not want to get rid of the Quinn bill But Riley did. You work for the state police dont you, did you or did you guys not want to put up a bill board because they would not negotiate. Then all the sudden shes running there is an endosement and 19% pay raise,well the rest of us got crap. You know your girl Healey cant beat Gabs,basicly said so in the herald today. Gabrieli wants to improve public safety and will defenetly give very fair raises to public safety. I used to think you might know what your talking about to a point bbelichick, but you are talking out of school and making things up. Everything I posted was fact.
> 
> Another thing I read today in the paper was about How Patrick wants to give tuitions to illegal aliens tax free why we pay. Gabrieli wants to make College tuitions and student loans tax deductable. That wont due illegals any good because they dont file taxes. Dont you have to have a degree for the quinn bill. Healy is against unions and Hates cops unless she buys the backing.


Hey niwit...

Gabrieli is the former Chairman of a "political think tank" known as MassInc. They have continously assaulted the Quinn Bill and are usually behind the articles all the cops complain about in the Herald, etc.

http://www.massinc.org/index.php?id=359&pub_id=1261&bypass=1

"Take, for example, the issue of public safety and the police. We should all be proud of the extraordinary progress that has been made on fighting crime over the last decade. We must continue the agenda of modernizing police work through, for example, better information systems and DNA analysis capabilities. But I also believe it is high time that we declare the Quinn Bill a victory in raising professionalism in the police force -- and withdraw. We could end the Quinn Bill approach and instead follow New York City's example by requiring all new police candidates to have at least a two-year degree and allowing only officers with a four-year degree to apply for promotion. We have to be fair to those already in the system and we have to help police officers who are willing to work for more education succeed, but the Quinn Bill as constituted costs too much and has been abused too often. The fact that our "reformer" Republican governor has played politics as usual on this issue by rewarding his supporters gives us a special opportunity to prove our bona fides as reformers."

-Chris Gabrieli, 2002

''I've always thought that the New Democrat label doesn't mean conservative Democrat, it means innovative Democrat," he says. A charter-school supporter and MCAS backer, Gabrieli is also deeply skeptical about boondoggles like the Quinn Bill or police details.

Globe Article on Chris Gabrieli

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2006/02/17/gabrielis_comeback/

Healey is pro-Police and had nothing to do with the negotiation stalls with Romney. I know this for a fact.



> I used to think you might know what your talking about to a point bbelichick, but you are talking out of school and making things up. Everything I posted was fact.


How ironic. Making things up? Now don't you feel foolish?

Care to re-define the word "fact"?


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Ya it was 2002 things change.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

THe Quinn bill will never go away and details will never go away either. Police unions are to powerfull. But I did not know about that article but I will ask his campain about it now


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

gooday said:


> Ya it was 2002 things change.


How so? He reiterated his position in a Radio Interview a few weeks ago. Does a man spend his career fighting a "boondoggle" and then magically decide it is a great idea?

Maybe you should have a clue what you are talking about before you accuse others of "making things up". Gabrieli would be no better for Police than Romney. He sees Cops as public employees that he can pick on.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

gooday said:


> THe Quinn bill will never go away and details will never go away either. Police unions are to powerfull. But I did not know about that article but I will ask his campain about it now


It WILL go away if guys don't research candidates and blindly support them. Say what you will about Romney, I don't care for him but the Quinn Bill was VERY close to getting chopped and he backed it.

Sure, ask his campaign to they can backpedal like he did when he was confronted about this issue in the last week or so..He said he wanted to "modify" Quinn, not get rid of it like he said before. He is waffling now.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

He is still going to win. I dont get the quinn bill where I work but I dont want to see you guys loose it . My support is still with Gabreili he is what this state needs and he will not take the quinn bill but he will give law enforcement money.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

gooday said:


> He is still going to win. I dont get the quinn bill where I work but I dont want to see you guys loose it . My support is still with Gabreili he is what this state needs and he will not take the quinn bill but he will give law enforcement money.


You are insanely wrong, and have no basis for your opinions. A lifetime detractor of the Quinn Bill, as soon as a week ago, will suddenly become pro-cop???

As far as him winning...Have they had the election yet?? If your prediction skills are as good as your talent for stating facts and understanding political postions...he won't get one vote.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

You may be correct but we will continue after this after the primary. If you are correct I will have to say you are the man and I was wrong. But if I'm correct you will have to admit it to me. Then we will have the battle Healy vs Gabrieli and it will be interesting posts. I hope it comes down to them because I dont take this stuff to heart and it will be fun. Good luck to your candidate bbelichick. By the way the GABRIELI FOR GOVERNOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he he


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

gooday said:


> You may be correct but we will continue after this after the primary. If you are correct I will have to say you are the man and I was wrong. But if I'm correct you will have to admit it to me. Then we will have the battle Healy vs Gabrieli and it will be interesting posts. I hope it comes down to them because I dont take this stuff to heart and it will be fun. Good luck to your candidate bbelichick. *By the way the GABRIELI FOR GOVERNOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he he*


----------

